# 2012 has been an awesome year!



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Got to do several things I ain't never done before and it was fun!:thumbs_up
• went to new york to visit my grandparents, cousins and aunt
• started fishing again 
• got to watch my little cousin grow alot!!!
• met alot of new folks!
• spent this past weekend with a pretty girl and her dad at DEERCAMP AND SURVIVED!!!! May not be if he finds something out.... but it'll be worth it!........:wink:


I think the last one topped it all off this year tho




What all yall do this year?


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

You better hope that Daddy isn't an AT member or he may not wait until next years deer camp to test your survival skills!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

shamus275 said:


> You better hope that Daddy isn't an AT member or he may not wait until next years deer camp to test your survival skills!


Nope he ain't got one! But heck he gots a silenced 22...... That thing scares me most of all.....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im gettin smashed as ever tonight!! hahaha heres to 2013! on vaction snowboarding!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't get to wasted ben!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

blake what did you do lol.
ben i bet have my friends are too lol
i shot my first deer with a bow 
won state for bassmasters
made some new friends
and most of all got really motivated to kick some ass in 2013!(in fishing)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> blake what did you do lol.


nothing nothing at all


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol^^^^


I shot my 1st turkey with a bow...... Found a record high 55 sheds this year...........................thats all i can think of.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

You know what I mean Micah! lol


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeeeah buddy i do........hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

this year already had a great start!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why Ben?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

couple brewskis, spent the past two days on the slopes tearin it up on my snowboard, while drinkin some brewskis! hahahaha


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Shot 4 deer this year as my highest for 1 year. Also shot 2 in one day. Also took friends sister out hunting and she love it... Well not hunting lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jodipuma said:


> Shot 4 deer this year as my highest for 1 year. Also shot 2 in one day. Also took friends sister out hunting and she love it... Well not hunting lol


a friends sister?? awww come on mann! but that is pretty funny


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

jodipuma said:


> Shot 4 deer this year as my highest for 1 year. Also shot 2 in one day. Also took friends sister out hunting and she love it... Well not hunting lol


thats low lol i dont think ben would even do that haha


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

been a meh year. band broke up, having a hard time starting a new one, still at my chitty job and hav eto be out of school for a year until I cant get into a program. 
The good : got the insanity and titan 2 which are both sweet bows, upgraded my guitar rig completely, and saw some sick concerts with my friends that go away to school, plus some Awesome parties:thumbs_up

That being said the new year started off awkward. Drinking over that my friends house and playing drinking games and his girlfriend wouldn't leave me alone. Kept trying to make out with me, give me lap dancing right in front of him


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> been a meh year. band broke up, having a hard time starting a new one, still at my chitty job and hav eto be out of school for a year until I cant get into a program.
> The good : got the insanity and titan 2 which are both sweet bows, upgraded my guitar rig completely, and saw some sick concerts with my friends that go away to school, plus some Awesome parties:thumbs_up
> 
> That being said the new year started off awkward. Drinking over that my friends house and playing drinking games and his girlfriend wouldn't leave me alone. Kept trying to make out with me, give me lap dancing right in front of him


thats really awkward and messed up.. lol beeches that cant handel their alcohol.... what are yah gonna do with em?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats really awkward and messed up.. lol beeches that cant handel their alcohol.... what are yah gonna do with em?


Yup defiantly one of the more awkward situations, esp since i or he himself would push her of me and she kept coming back. Left the room and she passed out before I got back. Just acted like nothing happened and he put her to bed. So all good lol. 

as for girls that cant handle their alcohol, usually i bring them to one of their friends and let them deal with it and keep having fun (if it just a girl I met at the party). hate baby sitting.

anyways i think this will be a good yr, really just want to get back into school.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> thats low lol i dont think ben would even do that haha


What the shooting 2 in one day part?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> Yup defiantly one of the more awkward situations, esp since i or he himself would push her of me and she kept coming back. Left the room and she passed out before I got back. Just acted like nothing happened and he put her to bed. So all good lol.
> 
> as for girls that cant handle their alcohol, usually i bring them to one of their friends and let them deal with it and keep having fun (if it just a girl I met at the party). hate baby sitting.
> 
> really just want to get back into school.


Completely diss agree on the last part, I am definantly not looking forward to going back to school!!!!! Gggerrrrrrr


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> Yup defiantly one of the more awkward situations, esp since i or he himself would push her of me and she kept coming back. Left the room and she passed out before I got back. Just acted like nothing happened and he put her to bed. So all good lol.
> 
> as for girls that cant handle their alcohol, usually i bring them to one of their friends and let them deal with it and keep having fun (if it just a girl I met at the party). hate baby sitting.
> 
> anyways i think this will be a good yr, really just want to get back into school.


or if shes hot enough... hahaha one time I was just chillen at a party and this fat chick was ridin all up on EVERYONE, and everyone was really annoyed. one of my friends was "gettin it" up in a bedroom and me and a friend dragged her upstairs and put her in that room, locked her in.. we still haugh about that! hahahahaha



arhoythunter said:


> What the shooting 2 in one day part?


ohh shutup blake :wink:



TheHunter831 said:


> Completely diss agree on the last part, I am definantly not looking forward to going back to school!!!!! Gggerrrrrrr


im ready to get out of highschool and get into college


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

haha i went to a new years party and got wasted then got up and tried to hunt on the last day of georgia deer season


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

And i shot 11 deer this season. But killed 12. Let ALOT walk. Only went one time since Thanksgiving. Now doin some huntin in Alabama till the 31st


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

BamaBowHunter96 said:


> And i shot 11 deer this season. But killed 12. Let ALOT walk. Only went one time since Thanksgiving. Now doin some huntin in Alabama till the 31st


What'd you just say?!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

BamaBowHunter96 said:


> haha i went to a new years party and got wasted then got up and tried to hunt on the last day of georgia deer season


I can't say nothing bout getting wasted...... Had a stiff one and quit there! Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> i can't say nothing bout getting wasted...... Had a stiff one and quit there! Lol


what about a stiff one?? Come on man???


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

ain't no point in getting wasted with out friends!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, had a great 3D season can't say much about hunting. Started riding horses and now own two of my own. Me and the girl are just fine so I've had a great year!


Sent from my iPhone using magical powers


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

And made some new friends that'll last a lifetime!


Sent from my iPhone using magical powers


----------

